

Experimentally verified: “Why client-side templating is wrong” - angrymouse
http://www.onebigfluke.com/2015/01/experimentally-verified-why-client-side.html?m=1

======
jaen
Does not actually measure the main overhead (especially on mobile) - loading
and parsing JavaScript frameworks and templates, therefore not really a valid
comparison.

